# Giant saugeye's caught at tappan



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

First off I would like to thank Fishslim of central Ohio for some valuable info. on saugeye night bite which taught me later the better. And how true it is -- caught 6 saugeye's last night Thursday 22nd between midnight and 3 AM these 6 fish weighed 40 lbs total! Caught on husky jerks along the rocks of rt 250. 
Would also like to thank Hatchetman for telling me at Pike Island dam one day about the fall bite at Tappan 
I also hope the guys that fish the second bridge cut west of marina at Tappan see these photos and realize you do not have to play bumper boats to catch fish at Tappan. These guys are very, very RUDE people I guess they don't like people fishing off the shore while their in their boats! Just to let them know this is public water. But they are doing very well pulling blades in morning and evening hours so tell everybody you know get down there and crowd these rude individuals right out of their hole! Mr. Moony


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice guy's....great catch....WOW!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow that's a group of eyes that could be an awesome day on erie, more or less tappan. I'm seriously jealous of those hogs


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Awesome catch guys...


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice fish guys. I havent seen pics like that on OGF in a long time. The bite wont be on for much longer. Then its time for hard water fishing. Great catch and good luck on future trips.


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with st.slippy, very jealous lol great job on the eyes


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

How was ya fishin the Husky Jerks?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a fantastic catch. Up until now I thought 25# of five inland saugeye was unbeatable and congratulate you on a super bag! :B That much weight seemed only available on Erie up until this post. Thanks for sharing the experience and the pictures.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Those are some very nice fish. I can usually get 1 like that on a trip...but never do I get 6!!


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

The only word that can sum up those photos is wow! I think I may need to read up on saugeye fishing because those look like a blast fishing from shore.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

way to go moony and crew!!! ive been telling some guys that the hogs are there and its only a matter of time till someone gets a batch like that!!! now if we could just find them thru the ice!!!!


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

good job guys, i didnt realize saugeye got that big. looks like a lake erie bag of fish


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Now thats what I call kicking butt and sorting em later.Darn nice job and great catch!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

now that's a fine bag of piggies.looks like those bridge/riprap areas are holding up to their reputation:B


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

That's like 6.66 #'s a fish..
That is absurd! Nice job


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice bunch of fish there fellas! SWEET!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

misfit said:


> now that's a fine bag of piggies.looks like those bridge/riprap areas are holding up to their reputation:B


tappan has some piggies alright!!! a father/son caught a 12# and 13# last year ON THE SAME DAY!!! heard story AND seen the pics from corey(cripple creek/master fisherman!) so its no fish "story"!!


----------



## mkombe (May 23, 2007)

One of the more impressive picture/catches ive seen on this forum for a while. 

Way to go Fellas! That will make for a sick fish fry!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

WOW is right, way to get at em guys...when it comes to the night bite, timing and patients is everything. When they go they GO big time. Congrats on a night you'll never forget (and may never top)


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

We're headed there in a few hours. Managed to stay away from the brew pops so we could fish it. Let you know how we do. This time of year some 8lbers. or bigger are likely. Be happy just to get out.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Was you in a boat or off of shore when you caught these?
The bumper boat & so and so don't like shore fisherman confused me?
What was the biggest one?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i know where he was and know about selfish boaters that take turns at the hole just beyond the bridge. GOOD FOR YOU GUYS, I KNOW YA SHOWED EM!!!SUPER NICE FISH!!


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

husky hooker said:


> i know where he was and know about selfish boaters that take turns at the hole just beyond the bridge. GOOD FOR YOU GUYS, I KNOW YA SHOWED EM!!!SUPER NICE FISH!!


So the OP was fishing from shore then and out fished the Boaters?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

Theres a hole out from the bridge where they play bumber boat,when one gets one they move and let another boat thats been in line in on the hole. Mr moody and crew got there fish along the rocks ,not near there hole .lol


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Myself,reeldirty1 and wave just got back from there. We only managed two(well reeldirty did) but they were nice ones. Only saw one boat and no shore fishermen. The fish are in my fridge so will get some pics later and more info. It's way past my bed time!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Don't have pics yet but big fish went 6.55 and the other 4.10. Husky jerks along 250 rip rap slow retrive was key. I don't own any huskys but you can bet I'll be getting some soon.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

NOW THATS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT!!! Who needs sleep when the sows are awake and feeding! Guys now is the time actually just starting lake temps are getting into the 40's which mean 40 pound limits!! Keep it up!! Saw 2 over 8 pounds caught today at Indian.


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

Haven't been out since the 40 lb night. Just need to retire cause will prolly never have a night like this again and i'm gonna quit while i'm ahead. NOT! be back out Wednesday night. Have been out 7 times in last 2 wks caught fish 4 of the 7 nights total of 18 fish (smallest 22"). I also have been catching fish on 1/4 oz rattle traps. 1/4 oz works best because I can work it slower and not grind the rocks so bad. 1/2 oz grinds too much making me work the lure faster than the fish would like. 1/4 oz I can work slower and I think is key from what i've gathered from fishslim in his past posts on the night bite. Which seems to be very important. Cast till your arm falls off and when you're finally done fishing fish 2 more hours! and don't give up till the soubelly sings! FISH ON!!


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

Forgot to mention, that it is very important to grind the rocks. No grind no fish. Jim Corey from Cripple Creek Bait n Tackle once told me while trolling tappan you must grind the bottom to piss off them saugeye. Another important factor I believe is pre frontal conditions because the best night we've had so far was on the edge of a major front. Which I already knew from walleye fishing Berlin reservoir, my home lake before I moved to the MWCD area. FISH ON!!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the post and the specifics...Most guys on here would have reported "4 saugeyes, 40lbs, at some SE ohio lake" those are some wall hangers. I was just telling a buddy last night that if I could get a saugeye over 8 lbs it was definately going on the wall.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

there also taking saugeyes off the bridge at clendening!!! elbow to elbow fishing!!!! getting nice fish with vibees and jig and minnows.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics and info, awesome catch!! I wade or fish from shore most of the time and I'm constantly amazed how poorly boaters treat shore bound fisherman. Back in the day, boaters would slow down and actually try not to disrupt a bank fisherman's area.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

we couldn t fish off the handicapp dock at tappen a sunday ago, cause they had a bass tournament,soon as odnr took the bouys out, you could not throw a line cause the boaters were stacked against the [email protected] holes.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Mr.Mooney, that's some great info!! I know how tough fishing from shore can be when the boats move in.No respect at all.Even the boaters that aren't fishing ride in close to shore.Good Luck out there.


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

wow way to go! I know one of the bumper boat people he does good but nothing like that. had thought about shore fishing but figured they would be that way. Keep up the good work.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I have an outfit all set up for ignorant boaters that "get too close".
Got an old Ambassador with heavy line and a big old spoon with big treble hooks on it. 
I figure if I can reach em they're too close and I don't hesitate to wizz it right on by their faces...pulling equipment off their boat is fun also.
My favorite word in this instance is....ooops.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

dacrawdaddy said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics and info, awesome catch!! I wade or fish from shore most of the time and I'm constantly amazed how poorly boaters treat shore bound fisherman. Back in the day, boaters would slow down and actually try not to disrupt a bank fisherman's area.



Crawdaddy (and others),

What do you think has changed between "the good old days" and now that makes boaters so inconsiderate?


----------

